# Is there anything?



## Jim (Dec 3, 2015)

Is there anything you can do to make Brussel sprouts eatable? 

Trying to be good here, but they stink up the hole house when you roast them and truthfully they taste horrible.

I've done them with a little olive oil salt and pepper, there has to be another way?

Maybe just avoid them altogether?


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 3, 2015)

i put vinegar on mine after they are cooked, i havent had them in almost a year. my soon to be ex wife used to make them.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 3, 2015)

The way I see it, why eat something that taste like crap. If it's got some nutritional value that you need that badly, find a vitamin pill that will give you the same thing and feed those foul tasting things to the garbage disposal.


----------



## Johnny (Dec 3, 2015)

LOL you can't substitute steamed or roasted veggies covered with garlic cheese sauce !!!
Try steaming them - there is no strong odor.
We have an open carport outside the kitchen so I built a gas cooktop to cook the smelly stuff.


.


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2015)

JMichael said:


> The way I see it, why eat something that taste like crap. If it's got some nutritional value that you need that badly, find a vitamin pill that will give you the same thing and feed those foul tasting things to the garbage disposal.



No Way! I refuse to give up without giving it another chance. :LOL2: 

There has to be a Brussel sprouts recipe savior, there has to be.


----------



## DaleH (Dec 3, 2015)

Jim said:


> There has to be a Brussel sprouts recipe savior, there has to be.


Best advise ... eat only the baby ones, like around the size of a nickle or smaller, but definitely no bigger than a quarter. FWIW if there's a Mkt Bskt near you, they sell a bag of frozen baby ones in the frozen veggie section. My lady and I usually only eat fresh foods, definitely nothing processed, but we make an exception on these.

Thaw them out before cooking, put into shallow baking/roasting pan (we use ceramics only) and drizzle w/ genuine maple syrup or just god olive oil and large grain sea salt. Roast under well browned ... and enjoy!

Honestly, I would think any of your recipes would likely work if you switched to eating only the smaller ones ...


----------



## overboard (Dec 3, 2015)

I luv em, but only the baby ones also.
I usually just put them in a covered bowl and pop them in the microwave until just soft, then butter and salt and pepper.


----------



## Brine (Dec 3, 2015)

It's not the smell while they're cookin' that bothers me, it's about 2 hours later :mrgreen: 

I changed my diet a little over a year ago, and have dropped 70lbs... 

Here is one of the recipes I use for them https://draxe.com/recipe/baked-brussel-sprouts/


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Dec 4, 2015)

Lots of salt...lots of vinegar. That's how I get them down.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 4, 2015)

Jim said:


> No Way! I refuse to give up without giving it another chance. :LOL2:
> 
> There has to be a Brussel sprouts recipe savior, there has to be.


It's been a lot of years now, but somewhere back around age 45 I made the decision that I had given them a fair chance over the years (having tried them many times) and it was time to say goodbye. Here is it 18 years later you guys almost make me wanna give them another try with this "only the small ones" talk. But, I think I'm gonna try to be strong and resist that urge. :lol:


----------



## -CN- (Dec 4, 2015)

Pickled.
I hate them too. But pickled, I love them.


----------



## worminken (Dec 5, 2015)

Boil 5 minutes. remove. Slice in half. Season:EVOO, butter, salt, pepper, garlic, whatever you prefer. Put them on non-stick foil or in foil pan on the grill. You can use direct heat for just a couple of minutes or I prefer to smoke'em, 30 minutes to an hour.

Ken


----------



## driz (Dec 5, 2015)

Don't eat them late in the evening either. If y,mom do there will be WW3 going on in your guts all night long[emoji38][emoji37]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VinTin (Dec 5, 2015)

I like brussel sprots and prefer them well done, cooked until they lose their dark green color and are soft. Butter and pepper to taste.


----------



## DaleH (Dec 5, 2015)

I must be lucky, as foods like Brussels sprouts, cauliflower and cabbage have never caused me gas ...


----------



## JMichael (Dec 6, 2015)

DaleH said:


> I must be lucky, as foods like Brussels sprouts, cauliflower and cabbage have never caused me gas ...


Same here Dale, I never really thought about it until recently but all these years I've been drinking milk and eating everything that taste good enough to make me want to eat it with no issues. And then to find out that this is apparently (or at least it appears to me) not the norm. That it seems most people have problems with some food or drink. But I have to admit that over the last couple of years, I have seemed to develop some issues with pepperoni. LoL


----------



## Bigwrench (Dec 6, 2015)

I love Brussels sprouts but beets ,Liver , sauerkraut and spinach I won't touch lol. 
I also steam them and eat with a cheese sauce.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 7, 2015)

Jim said:


> Is there anything you can do to make Brussel sprouts eatable?
> 
> Trying to be good here, but they stink up the hole house when you roast them and truthfully they taste horrible.
> 
> I've done them with a little olive oil salt and pepper, there has to be another way?



This one won't help with the odor of roasting, but might make them more palatable. Hated the things as a kid when my Mom always boiled them and that makes them bitter. You might also try sautéing them with some shallots, butter and oil, chopped fresh garlic, S&P to taste and a couple tablespoons of red wine vinegar to cut down on the odor while cooking.
Roasted Brussels Sprout Salad

INGREDIENTS
1 ½ pounds Brussels sprouts, trimmed and halved 
Olive oil, for drizzling
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 cloves garlic, sliced
2 tablespoons sesame oil
2 tablespoons hazelnut oil

PREPARATION
•	Preheat oven to 450°F.
•	On a baking sheet, toss the Brussels sprouts with a generous amount of olive oil and season with salt and pepper.
•	Roast, tossing occasionally, for about 20 minutes until the sprouts are golden brown and tender.
•	Transfer to a large bowl.

While the sprouts are still hot, add the garlic, vinegar and oils to the bowl. Toss, sprinkle with more salt and pepper, and serve.

Serves 6


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2015)

DocWatson said:


> Serves 6



Not in my house Doc,

That would serve 1, six times. :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Dec 10, 2015)

You could get yourself a rabbit and feed him the brussel sprouts and then eat the rabbit. If you are what you eat you will be eating the brussel sprouts in the end just processed a little more.


----------



## Brine (Dec 10, 2015)

In the instant pot tonight


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2015)

KMixson said:


> You could get yourself a rabbit and feed him the brussel sprouts and then eat the rabbit. If you are what you eat you will be eating the brussel sprouts in the end just processed a little more.



Pure genius! I love it!


----------



## Kit_B (Jun 29, 2016)

I know this discussion is old, but if you want to make Brussels sprouts...
Marinade a good heap of baby sprouts (cut into halves) in olive oil, salt, pepper, garlic & a chopped fresh lemon (squeeze a bit, to get at the juice).
Either put the whole works in foil & bake, or throw them on the grill.
You can also pan fry them, or use a grill basket.
I like to brown them, a bit.

Don't bother buying any that are larger than the tip of your thumb.


----------

